

 Review my "hail mary" project - drewmast
http://rivalgrams.com

======
retroafroman
I could see this doing really well, if marketed well so that people besides HN
readers hear about it. With college football season starting, perhaps there is
great opportunity for use.

------
duck
I wonder how many of these "call you or a friend and tell them something
simple" apps there will be? I guess if these actually make money the
possibilities are endless.

------
togasystems
I just ordered ....

